# First period after miscarriage, spotting



## mummof1

Hey ladies . So I had my first period 4 weeks after miscarrying and I'm cycle day 9 and spotting off and on... We are TTC again so I am hoping to ovulate mid cycle like usual but this spotting is making me think I won't be back to normal yet! Did anyone else spot after their first period (after miscarrying ) and go on to ovulate like normal?


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes my first cycle after MC was light spotting for about 4 days
then 16 days later my second AF showed up which was weird and it was normal lasting about 9 days ( the cycle im on right now) and it starting light and now is heavy

So I think your body takes time to get back together but will eventually


mummof1 said:


> Hey ladies . So I had my first period 4 weeks after miscarrying and I'm cycle day 9 and spotting off and on... We are TTC again so I am hoping to ovulate mid cycle like usual but this spotting is making me think I won't be back to normal yet! Did anyone else spot after their first period (after miscarrying ) and go on to ovulate like normal?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My periods have been irregular ever since my mmc in July. Not irregular in cycle length, just in the amount of bleeding. They are still coming every 27 days per usual but the bleeding has varied each time. A typical period for me starts with 1-2 days of heavy bleeding, 2 days of medium bleeding and 2 days of spotting that lasts 5-6 days. My first post miscarriage period was really light like yours, only lasting 3-4 days total. My second was super heavy until literally the day I stopped and lasted 7-8 days. This cycle (the one I'm on) lasted 8-9 days with 3 days of heavy bleeding followed by 3 days of medium bleeding and ended in 2-3 days of spotting. As for ovulating, it all depends. Some people do, others don't. I unfortunately didn't the first two cycles I had but this cycle seemed more "normal" in terms of the bleeding than my first two, even though it lasted longer, so I'm hoping I'll finally ovulate this month.


----------



## mummof1

Thank you for your experiences . I guess everyone is different ! 
I bled from the miscarriage for around two weeks and then I had all my usual ovulation signs around cycle day 18 and then spotted off and on until this period arrived ... It was very heavy at first actually then trailed off and now the off and on spotting again. I hope I have ovulation symptoms next week .. I am so tired of TTC as I'm sure you all are too , it's so draining emotionally!


----------



## ILoveme29

It really is draining I cry some nights because of being overwhelmed always having to worry about my body and whats going on everyday. I wish you your rainbow baby really soon im sorry again for your loss



mummof1 said:


> Thank you for your experiences . I guess everyone is different !
> I bled from the miscarriage for around two weeks and then I had all my usual ovulation signs around cycle day 18 and then spotted off and on until this period arrived ... It was very heavy at first actually then trailed off and now the off and on spotting again. I hope I have ovulation symptoms next week .. I am so tired of TTC as I'm sure you all are too , it's so draining emotionally!


----------



## biscuits104

I had one bit of pink spotting after my first AF after my d&c and it was due to ovulation, but I never spotted during ovulation since then. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

I bled for about a week during mc then first proper period was pretty much on time but was only about 2 days of proper bleeding followed by several days of spotting/brown discharge. Very unusual for me. I'm now cd12 and opk/cm etc all showing ovulation is likely on cd14. I have a really good feeling about this cycle. Fx for you and for us all xxx


----------



## JasmineFrame

Well it took my body 7 weeks before AF showed up so far its been a normal cycle, but i have been so frustrated with my body lately i think im going to take a break from all this planning of having another baby. After my cycle is over i think We will just continue to BD if it happens it happens if it doesnt thats ok too


----------



## mummof1

Thanks for the replies ladies!
The spotting did stop around cycle day 8/9.
I started having ovulation symptoms around cycle day 11 through today (cycle day 15) . I had very strong pain today which I always get on my ovulation day so I'm pretty pleased my body is doing what it should be !
Good luck to you ladies . FX for all of us !


----------

